# Updates



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been getting reports since 11 am that the Corniche at Maadi is full of road blocks and that there are demonstrations going on... any info?


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been getting reports since 11 am that the Corniche at Maadi is full of road blocks and that there are demonstrations going on... any info?


I drove along the Corniche from the Maadi south exit today at 11am to Tahrir and back again at 1pm - I saw no road blocks or demonstrations at any of the Maadi entrances (or anywhere else, for that matter). As I live in Maadi, I would be interested to hear if anyone saw anything that I missed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems it might just be more rumours... I missed Johny Depp because of them


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Seems it might just be more rumours... I missed Johny Depp because of them



As they say every cloud.....


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

if you had checked on bey2ollak.com you would have known....


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

GM1 said:


> if you had checked on bey2ollak.com you would have known....


 I didn't know there's anything like that . Any good maps?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Milouk84 said:


> I didn't know there's anything like that . Any good maps?


no maps, it is more for traffic updates, posted by users, very regularly, also available as an app.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

GM1 said:


> no maps, it is more for traffic updates, posted by users, very regularly, also available as an app.


It is an excellent site and one I've come to use regularly since you mentioned it here GM1 (thank you).

The map point is a good one though. I struggle to understand quite where some of the locations / sections covered are from the text descriptions. Anyone care to write a map interface?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I wrote them already an email about the map, maybe we can write them all an email? 
They replied on my email the same day and said they will take it into serious consideration.

And now that they have won a prize, maybe they will do it. Bey2ollak wins Google Ebda2 competition


----------

